#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Imagine if we had facility 2 take out our heart in our hand......

## vrishtisingh

Imagine and create new points to thinking this..then what was possible in our life......
Come and participate...and just share new new possibilities...It has a lot of fun...





  Similar Threads: ‎30 Dayz...Heart Touching Story!!! Thank you for providing this facility Helping hand Electronic Circuit Desing For Dtecting the heart beat Required

----------

